# Photoshop CS4 32bit RAM Limit! [How to use more than 2GB..]



## RUGRLN (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey, here are my specs:

Intel Core 2 Quad 2.5GHZ 1333MHZ
4GB DDR2 800 MHZ RAM
SAMSUNG 500GB SATA II HDD
NVIDIA GeForce 9500GT* 512MB GDDR2

I have Photoshop CS4 32 Bit installed on Windows Vista 32 Bit HomeP partition, and Photoshop CS3 installed on Win7 partition...
Both Photoshop's can only use a max of 2GB RAM, which I understand is due to WinVista only offering 2GB of RAM to each application...
Now, I would like to know if there is a way of oferring more than 2GB of RAM??
Like 2.5GB or 3GB...to all applications especially games..
And another question, GTA4 asks for 2.5GB of RAM and doesn't ask for Vista 64bit, if Vista will only give 2GB of RAM to programs in 32 bit versions of Windows, how and why does GTA4 specs ask for 2.5GB???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Open CS4 and go to edit/preferences/performance and move the slider to the right to select more ram usage


----------



## RUGRLN (Apr 29, 2008)

I think you misunderstood me, Windows 32 bit O/Ss only offer a max of 2GB of RAM to each app, I ahve 4GB, I would like to offer more than 2GB to Photoshop!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

The only other solution is to change to 64bit Windows.


----------



## ech0419 (Mar 10, 2007)

I use Vista 64x and I have photoshop cs4 64x edition installed. Performance suffers until you set it to use x amount of ram. In my case I have allocated 4.5gb (of 6) to photoshop and now I can handle gigapixel images with ease compared to my laptop (CS3 Design 1gb Ram(what a joke)). 

Vista 64 works wonders and is much much easier to use then XP 64x.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You could play with the \3GB switch in the boot INI but some system have problems with it
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/833721


----------



## RUGRLN (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes I discovered that too, but then you get only 3GB of RAM in Windows...and your general system performance suffers too....I'm really getting pissed that my PC has 32bit, finding quite a bit of programs with support for 64bit, and mine is 32bit....M$ doesn't offer any 32bit to 64bit upgrades do they? Guess I'll have to wait till Windows 7 64bit is out! I ain't paying penny for Vista....not worth it...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

32 has a 4Gig limit always has but it wasn't until recently when memory got so cheap that most noticed windows only showed 3.2Gig of 4 installed, the system can address 4Gig and reports usable as what is left after subtracting the video card memory and address space needed by system devices.

I've never ran into a problem with Photoshop but did with Audition CS3 and found it easiest to split the files edit them and them rejoin them back together as a last step.


----------



## ech0419 (Mar 10, 2007)

RUGRLN you are using a legit Vista DVD right? The one that my laptop came with, the one I used to install vista on my desktop allowed me to pick either the 32x or 64x versions of windows. 

I originally used vista 32 when I only had 2gb of ram. Ram hit rock bottom prices and I bought 2x 2gb sticks of the same type and brand of memory. I backed everything up, formatted my main HD and installed vista 64x. I haven't had problems yet.


----------



## RUGRLN (Apr 29, 2008)

OK...Yes I got legit Vista but prob is it's on my partition, not separate DVD, so as far as I knw I don't think they give me 64bit, but I'll check online, also I dunno if my MoBo is fully 64bit, I heard ur mobo must support memory remapping to use more than 4gb of RAM, not that's a problem, but I have some other sticks of RAM lying around, and now that priceshave plummeted, what's to hurt by buying more eh?


----------



## ech0419 (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok, I understand your trouble. How old is your computer? 99% of modern motherboard will support a 64x processor architecture. I might be wrong but I have never seen a mobo that says 32x bit only. 

The best method would be to call the computer manufacturer and request a DVD (at a nominal fee - of course + Shipping)

I don't condone stealing and piracy but if you legitimately own a copy of windows you have rights to it. You technically have the legal right to download it through sources such as torrents. It's your call - Although I don't recommend it. 

Windows 7 is our there too. They're supposed to be setting up another session for download of the new OS beta both 32 and 64bit versions. It is not a final copy and will eventually expire... in August.


----------



## RUGRLN (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, I'll call up my dealer and ask for it, but the only thing that bothers me is whether I'll have incompatibility problems with other 32bit applications...I'm guessing my PC supports 64bit entirely cuz a very similar version available in US has a more powerful CPU plus 6GB RAM, so obviously 64bit OS.
Thanks for your help anyways! I'll try to get hold of Win7 64bit it;s out again, I've got the 32bit...


----------

